# Dallas Officer Fired for Using Deadly Force



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Story by nbc5i.com*

Police said on Thursday they have fired a fellow officer for using deadly force. 
The officer, Michael Tayem, was fired for using deadly force on 31-year-old Jason Pabis, who died after being shot during a scuffle outside an East Dallas apartment over the Memorial Day weekend. 
Chief David Kunkle said he decided the officer, who was off-duty and working security at the time of the shooting, did not follow basic procedure. The officer said Pabis was drunk and disorderly and charged at him. 
"Our deadly force policy is very strict," said Dallas Police Department spokesman Rick Watson. "It lays out that officers should take reasonable alternatives before they use deadly force." 
The attorney for Pabis' family said Pabis was indeed drunk, but noted Pabis was unarmed and said the autopsy showed he was shot four times, including twice in the back. 
"It could be he was running away and got shot some more," the attorney said. "We don't know. We need to investigate further." 
Kunkle also on Thursday fired a 24-year veteran, Sgt. John McCaghren, alleging he failed to obey his supervisor and didn't show up to work. 
Both officers have the right to appeal. 
"The chief has made it no secret, from the day he came on, he said accountability was at the top of his list," Watson said. "He expects officers, including himself, from the rookiest rookie to himself, to be accountable for their actions."

Copyright 2006 by nbc5i.com. All rights reserved. This material may not be published, broadcast, rewritten or redistributed.


----------



## JoninNH (Jan 29, 2004)

> "It could be he was running away and got shot some more," the attorney said. "We don't know. We need to investigate further."


Or it could be he had a weapon or implied that he did when he was charging the officer. Bitch.


----------

